# Helloooo!!!



## XXXMina

:becky: Hi Just thought id say hello, Iv recently taken up BB any tips much appreciated.. il give u sum thin 2 go at!! Im Tiny 4ft 10, but been told I have the genes 2 look the way i want 2,,, "I hope I do anyway " Im Diabetic t1, the programme a FI gave me is crazy,,, dont even think arni wud tolorate it lol anybody have any tips. Good luck in gainin wot u want ,, drop by n say hi


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Hi hello and welcome to the house of knowledge.

Unfortunatly I dont know anything about training when diebetic. I would think it is all about what you can and cant eat to make you grow.?????

Mattious will be along shortly I think he may help get you started.

View attachment 1413


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

bump for the OP


----------



## EXTREME

Hi Mina, from your picture you do look like you have the genetics for this sport.

I work with a lot of girls at a high competitive level in the sport so if I can help let me know. I coahed my girlfriend to win a Miss Britain Natural Figure in 11 months of starting training, so if you fancy a hand get in touch.


----------



## XXXMina

thanks 4 reply


----------



## XXXMina

Hiya... wow!!! Il b bugging you no doubt lol... any info is much appreciated! thanks 4 reply


----------



## franki3

Hi mina welcome to mc

If that's you in your pic then wow!!!


----------



## London1976

alrite mina, welcome, are you a model...


----------



## XXXMina

yup,,, im afraid its liddle ole me!! :/ lol


----------



## jordan_

If that's you in your pic then. WOW!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Hi Mina, welcome....


----------



## kriptikchicken

Hey Mina, I am the resident 'lurker' - welcome aboard.


----------



## ShaunMc

thanx for the comment on my album and the friend request ........ good luck on here hope it goes well


----------



## XXXMina

Thanks 4 the warm welcome fellas,,, yes its me....lol,,,,only been train a few month... not seein or feelin much change yet,, but its early days,, so fingers xsd il get there,,, u lot r vry inspirin,, :clap2:


----------



## muscletech_jay

Hiya Mina and welcome to MC, I have to agree with franki3 you look great.


----------



## ShaunMc

so what are you goals then Mina .....


----------



## Hard Trainer

Yeah, im a type 1 diabetic and have been for 4 years and 4 months, lol. How may I help and welcome to the forum?


----------



## XXXMina

hey, iv been diabetic 28yr but only just started with the weights,, my levels have been all over the place for years  , but im really trying now im finding CLN really helps to keep me level along with insulin,,, have u any reports on this? and sometimes after training i get low sugars but also ketons :/ hummmm,,, ps.. is that u in ur avi? my god!! lol cheers 4 reading :becky:


----------



## Hard Trainer

Nah, far from it, lol. That James Flex Lewis, a pro. I find my sugar level is raised after training. My problem is I do my sugar level before tea then train 1 hour after then do my sugar level before bed so it could be high before training. I find I jab 6UI of insulin with a shake after training. (DONT DO THIS AS YOU SAY YOURS GOES LOW ANYWAY).

Ile have to look into that CLN


----------



## XXXMina

Is it??? Hes my fav 2 ,,, i need gigs lol... i cant take protein shakes either ggrrrrr so just make sure i eat a bit it in my diet...


----------



## Hard Trainer

XXXMina said:


> Is it??? Hes my fav 2 ,,, i need gigs lol... i cant take protein shakes either ggrrrrr so just make sure i eat a bit it in my diet...


Why can't you take protein shakes? If its to do with your diabetes just get a low carb one :tongue1:

When you said "CLN" did you mean "CLA" ?


----------



## XXXMina

Ha ha yes dear thats the 1!!!! lol... na its cos my kidneys leak protein been warned to stop takin it as it will put more strain on the old "sidneys"


----------



## Hard Trainer

Ahhh, so you got to watch out with any high protein diet then really? Is this due to poor control?


----------



## XXXMina

yea i let my self go years ago :crazy: :crazy:ate wot and wen i wanted... lifes too short and precious this i realise so along with training im puttin effort in 2 my diabetes mixin the 2 together seems to keep me focused, so yea the protein leakage is due to poor control, but it can be reversed if i carry on lookin after myself... but the CLA seem to help keep my levels steady,,


----------



## mightymariner

Hey, welcome on here.

Looks tricky trying to get your diet right. Hard enough without other probs. Good luck


----------



## Hard Trainer

Ahh, I had some CLA (only 1 tub) and because I was eating shite as well it did nothing. Diet is a lot better now its just keeping to that 20 mins cardio post workout


----------



## XXXMina

mightymariner said:


> Hey, welcome on here.
> 
> Looks tricky trying to get your diet right. Hard enough without other probs. Good luck


 Thanks huni,,,, yea its a bugger but i can only try,,, deena walsh is diabetic n she looks fit as,,, so im not givin in just yet lol,,,


----------



## XXXMina

Mattious said:


> Ahh, I had some CLA (only 1 tub) and because I was eating shite as well it did nothing. Diet is a lot better now its just keeping to that 20 mins cardio post workout


 Ooo i thought u was a good boy!!! lol.. im clottin alot at the min 2,,, covered in bruises and i cant shift the fatty lumps on my tummy wer i inject,,, u can see um on my pic,, im streached out a bit tho hee hee ,,, im injectin in my bum n thigh tryin to miss out my tum but like i said im covered in bruises n not sure y


----------



## XXXMina

Fatprik said:


> Hello hun. Do u like my name


 ummmm made mi giggle i guess.... :/


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

London what you on dude, leave the ladies alone.


----------



## XXXMina

roadrunner1 said:


> London what you on dude, leave the ladies alone.


 Ha ha u tell him!!!! STRICTLEY PROFESH THIS SITE!!!! ha ha ha yea rite cheeky buggers ,,,


----------



## EXTREME

Fatprik is actually London1976, the guy who walked away from Musclechat bcos someone called him skinny yet feels the need to come back on and post abuse at people. It's kind of odd when he used to post on here as "Skinnyman" by his own choice!

Its a shame really, I quite liked his banter but there you go. What does it say about his life that he can't move on to another forum and enjoy himself there but has to hassle people on here.


----------



## Hard Trainer

XXXMina said:


> Ooo i thought u was a good boy!!! lol.. im clottin alot at the min 2,,, covered in bruises and i cant shift the fatty lumps on my tummy wer i inject,,, u can see um on my pic,, im streached out a bit tho hee hee ,,, im injectin in my bum n thigh tryin to miss out my tum but like i said im covered in bruises n not sure y


Ouchy, I do my novorapid in my stomache then my lantus in my thighs. I can't do it my arms as it will kill (not much fat).


----------



## XXXMina

Hi,, I use to inject my arms,,, but my specialist said NOOO!! u dont inject there its the least responsive area so its strirctly tummy, thighs n butt,,, fed up lol... and now im takig more care im injecting more often to keep my levels safe,,, im on the DAFNE regime,, r u?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

XXXMina hope you dont mind me asking, and tell me to mind my own if you like. But I've been wondering what part of Yorkshire you from.


----------



## franki3

roadrunner1 said:


> XXXMina hope you dont mind me asking, and tell me to mind my own if you like. But I've been wondering what part of Yorkshire you from.


Lol turn it in roadrunner!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

What, I was just wondering as I know a lot of the area really well.


----------



## kriptikchicken

Stalker-tastic! :eyebrows:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

The name is roadrunner not Lon-on 197 something.

Lets not frighten the lady off out of what was just a polite question.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

This is the only woman for me.

View attachment 1423


----------



## franki3

Wow!!!!!!

Look at those legs!......


----------



## crazycal1

meeeeep

meeeeeeeeeep

(said in a leslie philips voice  )


----------



## ShaunMc

roadrunner1 said:


> XXXMina hope you dont mind me asking, and tell me to mind my own if you like. But I've been wondering what part of Yorkshire you from.


smooth mr road runner lol , a line straight out of the manual :clap2:

please follow it up with "do u come here often lol"


----------



## XXXMina

roadrunner1 said:


> XXXMina hope you dont mind me asking, and tell me to mind my own if you like. But I've been wondering what part of Yorkshire you from.


Hi, im in sheffield! im a dee dar!! "so they say" lol


----------



## XXXMina

Ha ha ha.... tek more than u beef cakes to scare me off!! "she ses,,,,quakin in her size 3's" ha ha... ask away!


----------



## ShaunMc

Dr Manhattan said:


> smooth mr road runner lol , a line straight out of the manual :clap2:
> 
> please follow it up with "do u come here often lol"


i take it all back mr Road runner :clap2:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

That's good, I lived and worked in Hoyland many years ago.

Small world hey.


----------



## XXXMina

roadrunner1 said:


> That's good, I lived and worked in Hoyland many years ago.
> 
> Small world hey.


 yea small world,,, thats barnsley int it? wer r u now... "wen ur not on the nest" lol...


----------



## jakal2001

Hey Mina!

Welcome..

your pic is like throwing a piece of meat at a pack of hungry dogs by the looks of it!

which is nice I must say :$


----------



## XXXMina

jakal2001 said:


> Hey Mina!
> 
> Welcome..
> 
> your pic is like throwing a piece of meat at a pack of hungry dogs by the looks of it!
> 
> which is nice I must say :$


 Hi,, ummmmm ,,, i guess,,, im stugglin to find pics 2 show how my body looks now to how the future ones will "Hopefully" look lol... il get sum more taken thant arnt so raunchy! lol thanks 4 the welcome !


----------



## jakal2001

XXXMina said:


> ... il get sum more taken thant arnt so raunchy!


Nooo! Dont do that.. its a nice pic!! :-\

Now imma be hunted by these lot


----------



## crazycal1

i think theres a few guys on here now that would like to see some recent pics of your current condition..

before pics are sposed to be honest...

an MC salute is always nice


----------



## XXXMina

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think theres a few guys on here now that would like to see some recent pics of your current condition..
> 
> before pics are sposed to be honest...
> 
> an MC salute is always nice


Hi,, these r more or less how i am, these were taken 12/10 time, i have 1 that is 2wk ago, still rauncy tho and dont wana give wrong impression lol "Its just work" ha ha il get bullied of the ladies  lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

XXXMina said:


> yea small world,,, thats barnsley int it? wer r u now... "wen ur not on the nest" lol...


Ye it's nearer Barnsley than Sheffield.

Now living it a very remote part of the Scottish Highlands.

The nearest neighbour is about 10 Miles away.


----------



## crazycal1

if youre so photogenic i`m sure some new ones using your phone wouldnt be a problem..

but yeah keep them clean..


----------

